# Field Service Electronics Engineers - - Veterans Wanted



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

The Power Quality Division of *Eaton Corporation *is in need of Field Service Electronics Engineers. Within, our division we have a very specialized field of 220+ remote service technicians who complete repairs on our
uninterruptible power supplies all over the country. Since 2013, 54% of new employees have a military background.

Eaton is a large organization that offers individuals an abundant amount of
advancement opportunities, benefits, and stability to make a very successful
long career. Our Field Service Electronics Engineer roles require a
technical background and a high school diploma or GED.

CURRENT / UPCOMING OPENINGS
Kansas City, Seattle, New Mexico, San Antonio, central Florida, northern Virginia

POC: 
[email protected]


----------

